

Official Statement: Go Daddy Does Not Support PIPA - sethbannon
http://www.godaddy.com/newscenter/release-view.aspx?news_item_id=379

======
Spoygg
Is this link not working only for me?

~~~
a_a_r_o_n
It works perfectly for me, it goes to an empty page.

